# Max distance for *****



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

So anyone can get up to maybe within 5 yards of a **** and with the right set up hit a one shot kill to the head. What is the max distance anyone should attempt to shoot at a raccoon and with what set up? Basically what kind of bands and ammo being used. At a close distance, will lead balls or any other type of ammo be able to penetrate the raccoon?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

At what range can you consistently hit a 1" target ?

Anything further than that, put the slingshot down, pick up a rifle.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, killing raccoons with a slingshot has been done before, but I'd imagine you'd have to have good power and accuracy. But if you really want to do this, then there's really nothing stopping you. Search up raccoon and a few kills of raccoons should pop up.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys, the nanny filter is there for a reason. Do not defeat it.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

If I had to pick up a rifle I would grab a bow and arrow first or maybe even a blowgun. You can probably get away with shooting a rifle where you are but where I'm from the police will be at your door in a new york second. Raccoons go into our trash cans and last year one of the baby chickens I paid a good bit of money for was eaten. From one of my windows I can get a shot at around 10 yards. Raccoon problem is getting big here. I searched up raccoons with slingshots and got mixed views from different people. I will not shoot at a raccoon if my weapon of choice is not able to kill it.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

What is the nanny filter? I might as well ditch the slingshot and go for a bow and arrow. I don't see how a rabbit or squirrel can be killed at 30 yards but a raccoon can't be killed at 10 yards? Either these ***** are though or the slingshot is weak.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

***** are tougher.

Slingshots can hit 500 fps easy

Thats higher than the majority of blowguns, spring and electric air rifles, and some bow and arrows.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, there was that one guy, Tobse I think, that got 3 shots from, I think 800 to 900 fps. It's probably a fluke, but it did happen 3 times in a row. Who knows? Perhaps it is possible to make a slingshot break the sound barrier, which is 1400 fps I think. Wouldn't that be something.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Can bow and arrows be just as accurate for really close distances? Like say 5 feet away?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, 5 feet is really really close. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Also you can use a slingshot to shoot arrows. It's called a slingbow.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

I know lol I was hoping a slingshot can be my answer to varmints around my house. I have anything from rats to raccoons. Some of the rats are pretty bold and I can be a close distance to them. Theres a high population of them in the area as well.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been looking at some so called "high powered slingshots". Can one of those handle a **** at 10 yards? Its all about shot placement and head shots a no brainer. But say it was hit in the chest, will it penetrate a ****? I saw a guy shoot 100 meters with a slingshot and hit a small aluminum lid hung on a tree. That was crazy some people can't even see that far lol.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bow I hit ping pong ball at 40 yards that's a compound bow with sites ***** can be kill with one shot from a slingshot you have to make a good hit top part of the head heavy lead fast bands you are not going to get any penatration its all blunt force now a mj felchet sharpie should do the job I have taken squirrel with it it hits hard and penatrates good but I have not shot a **** with it.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks. I did a little bit of target shooting today out my window since its cold out. Its gonna take awhile until I get this accuracy thing down. After 10 shots my arms and hands are tired from pulling back so hard. I went 0-10 couldn't even hit one can. I'm already struggling to get a good pull on the first shot.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

if you dont have access to big ammo,get big hexnuts at your hardware store they work also


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ilikepasta said:


> Thanks. I did a little bit of target shooting today out my window since its cold out. Its gonna take awhile until I get this accuracy thing down. After 10 shots my arms and hands are tired from pulling back so hard. I went 0-10 couldn't even hit one can. I'm already struggling to get a good pull on the first shot.


Sounds like your bands are way too strong. The velocity of your ammo does not depend on how hard your bands are to pull back. Use lighter bands and your accuracy will improve greatly. As just one example for what I am saying, light latex bands will give you a much higher velocity than will bands cut from an inner tube ... but the inner tube bands will be much harder to pull.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm looking into getting a whole new sling shot all together. With the right bands, will this cheap little daisy powerline slingshot I got be just as accurate as higher end slingshots like the handmade wooden ones with low forks?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Put flat bands on them.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Ilikepasta said:


> I've been looking at some so called "high powered slingshots". Can one of those handle a **** at 10 yards? Its all about shot placement and head shots a no brainer. But say it was hit in the chest, will it penetrate a ****? I saw a guy shoot 100 meters with a slingshot and hit a small aluminum lid hung on a tree. That was crazy some people can't even see that far lol.


That must've been Tobse.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

His name on youtube is torsten. Not the same guy but just as good.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, it was either Tobse or Torsten. Close enough.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

***** are tough critters. Got to have a good head shot, preferrably with something with a little weight...

I may have encountered ***** with a bad attitude, but I've seen Boar ***** try to attack when you get close.

I'll take my shots at 10 yds.

A body shot will likely only wound one.

It would discourage him from foraging in your gargage...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay Guys... there's a few things you should be aware of.

On a warm day the maximum contraction speed of medical grade latex is around 600 fps... measured and verified using a slow motion take camera.

Add to that the weight/drag of a pouch and the ammo being shot and the speed decreases substantially very quickly.

So realistically you're going to be able to make up a hunting capable rig and shoot decent weight ammo (100+ grains) at up to 300 fps with and under absolutely perfect conditions.

The more likely scenario is you'll be shooting heavier weight ammo, like 190 grain .50 caliber lead, at up to around 200-210 fps.

So the question really becomes, "will 15+ foot pounds of force concentrated in a 1/2" lead sphere kill a raccoon if I hit it in the head?".... and the answer is.... YES most of the time, BUT carry a stick and club it some more just to be sure.

And, "will a body shot to a raccoon kill it with the same 15+ FPE?" The answer is, "It's possible but not likely".

However, if using a lighter weight lead ball, like that of a .41 caliber at around 105 grains, and shoot that at 260+ fps... you will get penetration in either the head or the body... so in this case the "penetrator" will work better than the blunt force "crusher" so long as you hit it in the vitals.... brain, heart, spine, liver etc.

I've seen this many times on various animals... blunt force knocking them down with little to no penetration works well sometimes, and in fact most of the time on small animals like cotton tails... but the larger/tougher they are, the penetrating ammo seems to work much better and far more consistently.... and that's the reason I generally carry .41 up to .44 caliber lead and a slingshot setup to propel it at 240 fps minimum for the .44 and 260 fps for the .41.

I can carry more of it in less space, and so long as the bands will propel it fast enough, it's able to take down anything you're likely to come across that's raccoon sized on down.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Individual said:


> ***** are tougher.
> 
> Slingshots can hit 500 fps easy
> 
> Thats higher than the majority of blowguns, spring and electric air rifles, and some bow and arrows.


It is VERY difficult to use a slingshot to shoot a projectile at 500 fps. As of this date, only 3 people on this forum have managed it, and that was shooting .25 steel. And .25 steel is much too light for hunting anything other than mice.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Bow I hit ping pong ball at 40 yards that's a compound bow with sites ***** can be kill with one shot from a slingshot you have to make a good hit top part of the head heavy lead fast bands you are not going to get any penatration its all blunt force now a mj felchet sharpie should do the job I have taken squirrel with it it hits hard and penatrates good but I have not shot a **** with it.


what kinda AMMO IS mj felchet sharpie


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Okay Guys... there's a few things you should be aware of.
> 
> On a warm day the maximum contraction speed of medical grade latex is around 600 fps... measured and verified using a slow motion take camera.
> 
> ...


will a 10mm lead ball penetrate


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Look in the shooting section mj has some awsome video of them.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Look in the shooting section mj has some awsome video of them.


wars that at :hmm:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The art of shooting or the video section.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> The art of shooting or the video section.


cool thanks


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Our resident ghost smoked a **** with a slingshot if I remember correctly, if you are a newbie, I would forget it all together for now, just work on accuracy and try to develop a deep draw over time, also if your
Arms are getting tired that easily, your band's are too heavy, it can be done, just takes a lot of practice, and the right setup


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I have taken a few ***** but they are tough I carry a ball head war club to make sure they are down.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I put a skunk down once with a 40 ca l muzz,
It was sick and stumbling around where my kids play in the middle of the city, I got permission from the town first, they were just happy I wasn't using a gun within city limits, let me tell you, those things are tough, I wouldn't suggest anyone tries this, 
it took two shots, one to the middle of the eyes which stunned him , then I ran up on him pretty close (too close) and put one right under his ear. He shaked for a few minutes, didn't spray, and just dropped.
It wasn't pretty, I was shooting all summer and by fall time I was hitting 90% at 35 feet, right now I would never try that, this was a desperate move by myself because I couldn't trap the Damn thing and don't own or shoot a gun. Truth be told now I would have used a slingbow. The first shot just completely flattened the lead ball and dropped like I was hitting a brick wall, I think luck had a lot to do with the second shot taking him down
Every summer we have problems with these things, usually trap them and toss em
In a bucket of water.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

***** are incredibly tough. My dad traps mink, and he has got plenty of **** and various critters. And boy do the ***** take a few whacks on the head with a metal bar...


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The past few days I've been shooting my Big Tube Hunter from a+ shooting 5/8 steel from about 85 feet. from that distance it still packs a wallop! There are no skunks or ***** in Alaska but I'd probably give it a try with that setup. I took a rabbit from long distance once with that setup shot low but incapacitated the rabbit immediately, broke the spinal cord. A close headshot with that large of a projectile going that fast will certainly put the lights out!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Best tools for killing ***** quietly is IMO a decent spotlight and a billy club. 2 million candlepower in their face makes them dazed then it just takes a couple whacks. This is how I used to get ***** when I was selling the hides. The local fur trader doesn't want the hides damaged so its either that or trapping them but I had no trapping license.


----------

